# Chinese Compound Bows



## WhiteEye

Hello,
I'm new to archery, I've been shooting a #35 recurve bow for a couple of months, and now I wish to get into compounds.
I'm kind of on a budget, so in my research, I've stumbled across 2 Chinese manufacturers, with their premium compound bows.
1. Junxing M128 Compound Bow




2. Sanlida Emperor Compound Bow




Which one do you think is better ?
And how do you think they compare with Diamond Edge Sb-1 ?

Thank you


----------



## Drew123456

My wife had one of the Juxcing things to play with while she was waiting for her Drive to appear. It was fantastic the Finnish was rubbish the strings were junk yet it shot really well. As a beginner bow to see if you like archery then upgrade its fine. To just play around its fine. But if you want to shoot alot mabey go with something else


----------



## SDguy

B4 CIVID 19 I had no time for Chicom throw away bows. Since the Covid breakout on US soil my interest has dropped lower if that were possible. That being said the bow I purchased used to keep prices in check, certainly has major Chinese components. I am not a fan of throw away equipment. Never gave these a serious look, so I may not be close to up to speed on service options.

Think you may do well to opt for a used bow that comes with USA customer support. I feel better buying a 4 year old used set up that comes with reputable USA customer support as opposed to new China made with no customer service.


----------



## SDguy

Mind If I ask about your budget?


----------



## Slick Head Hunter

They are good bows most of your components come from the same factorys and are assembled at whatever X bow brand you use.


----------



## solomtnhunter

Welcome to AT! For the same price as you buy one of those new chinese bows. You can find yourself a great slightly used bow on here. I don't think i've paid more that $300 for any of my bows and most of them were loaded with accessories. Not to say those chinese bows are junk, infact many have gotten good reviews. But think about if you need customer support or parts. If you're lucky enough to get those then you gotta wait 1-2 months for delivery.


----------



## piscikeeper

The biggest issue is finding information on them. Sanlida only keeps manuals/specs for the current year on line. Another issue is the name for the same bow can change depending on who licenses it. I have a Sanlida Velocity that is imported into Europe as the Kinetic Heretik.

That said, After a couple years of searching off and on (Sanlida support was no help) I have a set of 60X strings on the way for the Velocity. And the strings cost more than the bow .


----------



## Tim Roberts

*







WhiteEye





















.*


----------



## WhiteEye

SDguy said:


> Mind If I ask about your budget?


My budget is around ~$400.. I'm also leaning towards buying some USA made bow (diamond edge sb-1 is what I've had in mind) but I've heard about Junxing that they have great customer service, and overall more value for the money especially if you're on a budget, and you're looking for an entry-level bow.
Thank you all for your replies. Much appreciated.. 

PS: I'm from Europe here you can't find Diamond Edge Sb-1 for less then $500, it's more likely to get it for around $580 maybe $540 if you're lucky


----------



## 1/2 Bubble Off

WhiteEye said:


> My budget is around ~$400.. I'm also leaning towards buying some USA made bow (diamond edge sb-1 is what I've had in mind) but I've heard about Junxing that they have great customer service, and overall more value for the money especially if you're on a budget, and you're looking for an entry-level bow.
> Thank you all for your replies. Much appreciated..
> 
> PS: I'm from Europe here you can't find Diamond Edge Sb-1 for less then $500, it's more likely to get it for around $580 maybe $540 if you're lucky


I'd definitely go with a box store bow over one of those China-Bows.

My buddy bought 2 Junxing's (one for him and one for his daughter) and it drove us nuts trying to keep that thing in time. (his 13yr old daughter drawing 30# didn't have the same problems) Once we put a set of good strings on it, it shoots pretty good. When you factor in the cost of the better strings now your in the ball park of a Diamond/Bear/PSE from Dick's/Cabela's. If you have a problem with a Box Store bow, you can take it back and they'll take care of you. I can't say the same for bows from www.alibaba.com.


----------



## piscikeeper

SSA Archery PSE Stinger Max

One thing to keep in mind about the accessories that come with the packages is that you often replace them, so it really doesn't save much.

SSA also carries Sanlida and Kinetic, so you can compare prices.


----------



## Drew123456

Maybe try Merlin in the UK


----------



## ChurchAl

I’d check out the classifieds and look for a good deal on a used setup!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## greatthosu

Welcome to the forum from Arizona.


----------



## WhiteEye

Thanks guys, I think I'll go with the Diamond Edge Sb-1 or the Bear Cruzer


----------



## Drew123456

You'll never be one of the cool kids with that. But if it makes you happ, thats really what matters most 👍👍


----------



## WhiteEye

Drew123456 said:


> You'll never be one of the cool kids with that. But if it makes you happ, thats really what matters most 👍👍


😄


----------



## bltefft

*Hello, and welcome to Archery Talk from Columbus, Georgia.

I don't recognize the names of the two bows you asked about - and that would make me leary of them.

Take care and God bless,

Bobby*


----------

